# Van Brian - The French Tour 2013



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

I've written up our first tour to Europe in Van Brian, if you want to see what we did and how we did it click the link below 

The Great Escape


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting that - great stuff. most entertaining!

From time to time it'd be nice to know exactly where you were (so it could be visited or avoided), but I envy your chicken-cooking skills....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Enjoyed that, thanks.

Nice to see someone else doing the 'decant winebox into bottle' routine.  

Pete


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

Morphology said:


> Thanks for posting that - great stuff. most entertaining!
> 
> From time to time it'd be nice to know exactly where you were (so it could be visited or avoided), but I envy your chicken-cooking skills....


From time to time I'd of liked to have known where I was too. Lizzie does the map thing and I just drive, drink and cook, three things I enjoy the most. I'll have a peek in her Captains Log where she writes every last detail down and post the names of the towns we stopped in if that would help?


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

Here you go, now I know where I went too.....

1st night on autoroute - A26 Aire de Baralle (Picnic area)
2nd & 3rd nights - Camping La Paquis Municipal in Corny Sur Moselle (Fireworks night)
4th night - Camping Municipal in Eguisheim (Prettiest Village in France winner)
5th & 6th night - Camping Les Vignes in Arbois (Swimming pool site)
7th to 10th night - Camping Municipal Les Pouverels in Cotignac (Provence towns)
11th to 17th night - Camping La Greniuille in Goudargues (Camping with friends)
18th night - Free Aire at Mejannes le Clap (Take-away pizza place)
19th night - Free Aire at Ruynes en Margeride (Fog in the morning)
20th night - 3 Euro Aire at St Atheme (Huskey Runners)
21st night - Free Aire at Beaulon (Next to canal)
22nd night - Camping Municipal at Pierrefonds (Reto chic caravan)
23rd night - 3 Euro farmers field at Ambleteuse (Sea and dunes view)


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Whatton said:


> Here you go, now I know where I went too.....
> 
> 1st night on autoroute - A26 Aire de Baralle (Picnic area)
> 2nd & 3rd nights - Camping La Paquis Municipal in Corny Sur Moselle (Fireworks night)
> ...


Thanks for doing that - I might add some of those to my list of nice-looking Aries & Campsites.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Good stuff, sounds like you had a great (fun) trip. 

Steve.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks for the posting and all the humorous comments

Frank


----------



## caz650s (Feb 15, 2009)

Brilliant write up ! thanks for taking the time & effort to do it ... glad you had a great time .. got me in the mood as we are off to France later in the month for 3 weeks.


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks all, glad you enjoyed it


----------

